# LGB 69232 Tender Wheels Availability



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can get wheels exactly like those shown on the LGB 69232 tender? (The 69230 number on the box is incorrect.) How do you measure wheel size?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David....

Contact Barry at [email protected] forthe parts....

Send your name, address and phone with the request. If Barry has them, he'll contact you with an invoice and you can pay with Pay Pal... 

You'll have them in just a few days.

They have great service.....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Does Silvergate Manufacturing still exist? 

Their web presence has certainly disappeared: 

http://www.silvergatemanufacturing.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Registrant: 
Anthony Castellano 

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com) 
Domain Name: SILVERGATEMANUFACTURING.COM 


He still owns the domain name, but not even a single page up... I would say they are gone... 

Charles Ro has got a lot of LGB parts in... try them... 

Also, Train-Li might have a line on them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Or you could buy another one at $69.95, then you're absolutely sure you get the identical wheels and you have some spare parts as well. 

http://www.nicholassmithtrains.com/store/product/36813/LGB-TENDER-SOUND-TENDER/


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Silvergate does still exist and still has some LGB parts and still does repairs. I don't know exactly what is available but I talked to Barry last week and they are still in operation. 

Their web site is back up and running 

http://www.silvergatemanufacturing.com/ 










*Silvergate Manufacturing has a variety of parts for LGB trains in stock and available to the public. Also, we have begun fabricating new, replacement parts for LGB trains to help you keep your locos running for future generations to come.

Just email your parts inquiries to us a**t **[email protected]** Or, fax us at 858-444-8290.

**Also, **Silvergate Manufacturing** is performing repairs (non-warranty) on LGB engines and electronic components.

Our technicians, formerly of LGB of America, have been working with LGB trains since 1988. Please email us at **[email protected]** and let us know what model engine that you have and the symptoms that you are experiencing, so we can assess the repair to determine the likely solution and availability of parts.

As in the past, we look forward to hearing from you and keeping your trains running strong!*



As for replacement 69232 wheels I bought several of the sound tenders mainly to get the sound systems for my LGB 2-4-0's so I have spare tenders (new tops with old bottoms). Unless and until I find a use for the surplus tenders I'm willing to part them out and I would sell wheel sets for $10.24 per set (the price I've been paying for Bachmann wheels). 

If you want the trucks as well I would sell sets of wheels and trucks for $20 or include the top, bottom and coal load of the tender for $35 (less wiring and electrical/electronic components) which is 1/2 of what I paid for them. USPS shipping would be extra. 

I am not trying to sell these tenders but if the parts will help other MLSers I can spare them. 

Jerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jerry - 

Nice that you repeated what Silvergate has posted on their web site, but these are just words. 

I put in a part query, got one reply back after a few days which essentially said - don't know if we have them, we'll get back to you. 
Well, they never did get back to me. 

I got the parts elsewere in the meantime. 

Knut


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By krs on 28 Jul 2009 09:03 AM 
Jerry - 

Nice that you repeated what Silvergate has posted on their web site, but these are just words. 

I put in a part query, got one reply back after a few days which essentially said - don't know if we have them, we'll get back to you. 
Well, they never did get back to me. 

I got the parts elsewere in the meantime. 

Knut 

Hi Knut,

I was only responding to your comments:

Does Silvergate Manufacturing still exist? 
Their web presence has certainly disappeared: 
http://www.silvergatemanufacturing.com/ 

a. Yes they do still exist
b. their web presence does still exist
c. the link you listed does work

As to what parts and services are offered, I listed what they posted on their web site. 

I suspect that as they use up the parts they have that their inventory will go down but they have had a quantity of items I have needed over the past year or so.

With their loss of the LGB product line I think that Silvergate is evolving into a new and different organization but I am glad that they are still around because they have LGB technological knowledge that is becoming harder and harder to come by.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 28 Jul 2009 07:32 AM 

I had said: "As for replacement 69232 wheels I bought several of the sound tenders mainly to get the sound systems for my LGB 2-4-0's so I have spare tenders (new tops with old bottoms). Unless and until I find a use for the surplus tenders I'm willing to part them out and I would sell wheel sets for $10.24 per set (the price I've been paying for Bachmann wheels)." 


After I posted the above, my comment about Bachmann wheels got me to thinking because I have been having a hard time finding Bachmann metal wheels lately. 

Anyway I checked and the small LGB wheels fit nicely on my small LGB ore cars so I am replacing the large Bachmann metal wheels on those ore cars with the LGB tender wheels which is freeing up the Bachmann wheels for use on new rolling stock. 

The result is that I am not going to have extra LGB wheels for sale.

Jerry


----------



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all, 

Thanks very much to everyone for your advice and counsel. Train-Li was thoughtful enough to respond directly to me and let me know that the LGB 67419 wheels are the correct replacements and that they will have them in stock soon. I have ordered from them. 

Regards,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I measured with a straight ruler across the wheels for where the wheel hits the rail, not the flange as flanges vary with LGB having very deep ones. 

69232 tender seems to have a new size and I measured 1 inch (I know they are really metric, but I am just going to show that these are a different size than others. 

67419 is 1 1/4 inch 
67343 (FRR) are 3/4 inch 

USA 2090/2093 are 1 1/8 inch as is the Aristo 29123. 

Train-Li does have a wheel that is metal and has the rib on the backside. I will compare this wheel Monday to the 69232 wheel for size via a micrometer.


----------

